# 1 Horse Trailers?



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess they do...

One Horse Trailer Tag-along With Tack Area


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you ruled out a two horse? A two horse will give you more flexibility and/or options in the event of unforeseen circumstances; plus, it will likely be easier to sell and have a better resale value to boot.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Chevaux said:


> Have you ruled out a two horse? A two horse will give you more flexibility and/or options in the event of unforeseen circumstances; plus, it will likely be easier to sell and have a better resale value to boot.


That was my thought, too. I don't even have a trailer, so I'm clearly no expert, but I'm thinking a 2-horse trailer wouldn't even cost that much more and would have a better resale value. If you have a horse and a pony, it would be nice to be able to haul both in case of some crazy emergency, too (fire, flood, etc.).


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. And no I have not ruled out 2 horse trailers.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

from what I have heard from people one horse trailers are notoriously hard to pull/ back and are unstable behind your vehicle, plus if you ever decide to take someone with or your pony you can't. You can find 2 horses for the same price range


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Trailers are like closets...never enough room in them to fit everything one wants! A two horse is the smallest I would buy.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

As far as the newer one horse trailers that they are selling, I really don't see the advantages in it. They are pretty heavy for only being able to carry one horse. My two horse trailer weighs about 1000 lbs less than the one horse listed above. It's not exactly inexpensive and I would think that it would be hard to re sell if you ever wanted to as well.

As far as your question, yes, they are out there.

https://www.doubledtrailers.com/one-horse-trailer-bumper-pull/?gclid=CJaS69WuztICFREDhgod5XINkw


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

As I was shopping for a trailer in the summer/fall, I was originally considering a single horse trailer for the same reasons you have (I had 2 horses, but only rode one, and only wanted to haul him off property for trail rides/lessons/schooling shows etc) I would occasionally see an old (very old.. older than me) Miley-like one-horse. 

The thing that always struck me about them was they usually had just the single axle, which I didn't feel was very stable or safe. The interior shots when I saw them were not really flattering, it made the trailers look small, narrow and dark. Not a huge issue for me as I have an eager/easy loader, but it's something to consider. 

The rare tandem axle single horse Miley-like trailer I saw online looked a bit more promising, but I would have had to travel a long distance to see them. I did see a Brenderup Solo for sale, but the asking price was the same as a 2 horse of other brands. I ended up with a Brenderup Baron, which is more than enough trailer for me. 

The only single horse trailer I think I'd consider is the EquiSpirit one (but that price tag!) or if you can find one (they're rare, like unicorns, especially since they're not offered here anymore) a Brenderup Solo or Baron One. But I think if you did go the Brenderup route, I'd get a 2 horse. Its a lightweight trailer and was designed to be pulled by smaller vehicles, I haul mine with my Jeep. Gas isn't too bad that way, and having a 2 horse means I can haul someone with me if I really wanted to, or if we ever have to evacuate, I can take my Haffie and my retired mare at the same time. I get extra storage as well, if I'm hauling just the one


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My experience with 1-horse trailers was in the brand Arndt.
Single axle but dual wheels on that single axle.
It was a "metal" trailer, extremely steady pulling behind a Chevy El Camino {my age is showing} that was matched in weight category to vehicle for pulling safely.
We were able to put any size horse from a pony to a large warmblood in that trailer.
I towed that thing everyplace and never knew any horse was back there so smooth was the ride.

I have no experience with fiberglass sided Brenderup brands but honestly I shy away from something so "flimsy" made {IMO} to allow some very small capacity rated vehicles pull it....

For what that 1-horse trailer cost you can purchase a 2-horse trailer that would afford you options of where to place that horse in the trailer and some storage solutions if you ever decide to trailer away overnight or just need a place to store something you have some room.
2-horse trailers have dual axles and single wheel each side but this also allows a better stability and footprint of road surface which in turn allows a smoother ride and safer situation if you blow a tire you still have one to limp off the road to fix your problem....single axle trailers not always come with dual wheels on that axle...something to really consider.
There was not that large a difference in empty weight between that 1-horse over a 2-horse either.
Personally, I would _*not *_buy a 1-horse. 
Resale is going to be difficult, as much less demand means harder to sell and take what you can get $$ scenario possible.
Having to resale a 2 horse opens you to many more individuals looking for what you have...
Today, not under 7' inside clearance and not narrower than 6' wide in a straight load trailer is what I would buy.
If a slant load I would not be buying anything less than 7' wide so any size horse with a lanky build can fit in that slant comfortably. If buying a 2 horse you would like to have the ability to fit 2 horses if you want. To narrow a slant means a lanky horse may not fit with another aboard, truth.
For you currently with a pony and horse if you choose to move them together, having a 2 horse would allow you that.._no one left behind. _
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. Here is information of what I would be towing with:

2000 Tundra (Backseat included) 
GVWR: 6200
GAWR: 3200 (if I remember correctly) 

Daisy (Love her to pieces) and of course everyone says that about his/her own horse  
15.2 QH Mare
1000lbs or less 


Most of the time it would just be and my horse, Daisy. Mom, may come on occasion. 

Thank you again!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a Brenderup trailer and have often seen others be very hesitant about it because of its unique design. However, Europeans I have met hardly give it a second look because Brenderups are used all over Europe 

They are not IMO flimsy, but engineered for lightness, flexibility and maneuverability. 

I don't have the funds or really the desire for a huge truck and a massive trailer. I like being able to use my small V8 to tote my horses around, and they have always traveled quite happily in it.


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Forgot to add one more thing; My max price for a trailer no matter what size (I do prefer 2) is $1500. Since I am still living with my parents....


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a Brenderup trailer and have often seen others be very hesitant about it because of its unique design. However, Europeans I have met hardly give it a second look because Brenderups are used all over Europe
> 
> They are not IMO flimsy, but engineered for lightness, flexibility and maneuverability.
> 
> I don't have the funds or really the desire for a huge truck and a massive trailer. I like being able to use my small V8 to tote my horses around, and they have always traveled quite happily in it.



Agreed! There's nothing flimsy about my B'up. They might have started out as fiberglass, but the material that the ones from the mid/late-90s on are really nice. I like the distribution of weight on the tongue (almost nil, really). My dad knows nothing about trailers, but he went with me to view it (which was kinda important since he was helping me buy it) and he was very impressed by the trailer design.

I've hauled my horse is lots of trailers, but my most recent experiences have been in a friend's Brenderup Prestige with her little V6. I've never towed anything larger than the B'up, and it works really nice for my situation. Don't have space for a truck as we don't have a driveway (and if Mom comes home from taking care of her parents which she does every two weeks, I have to park on the street and not in the garage)


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> Forgot to add one more thing; My max price for a trailer no matter what size (I do prefer 2) is $1500. Since I am still living with my parents....



Well, that does make things a bit more difficult. Would your parents match the budget? (i.s. $1500 from you, $1500 from them?) I know that there are a few older Brenderups you might be able to get for $3,000 (maybe) but at $1500 total, it's gonna be hard to find a trailer that would work. They are there, buuuuut ... I think you'd be looking at 25-30+ year-old Miley style trailers


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Well, that does make things a bit more difficult. Would your parents match the budget? (i.s. $1500 from you, $1500 from them?) I know that there are a few older Brenderups you might be able to get for $3,000 (maybe) but at $1500 total, it's gonna be hard to find a trailer that would work. They are there, buuuuut ... I think you'd be looking at 25-30+ year-old Miley style trailers


Unfortunately no, as they are looking for a smaller house to move to eventually. 

I have found a couple trailers I like. Also, I do have a friend and neighbor who is very experienced so I am going get her opinion too. Once a find a trailer. The first one is my favorite and it is above my price range. Anyone know of sellers to go down by $1000? 

2 horse bumper pull (I am not sure if this is a step up or ramp, though I do prefer step up trailers.) 

This second one I know is going to need a coat of paint, but it also looks narrow to me. Anyone agree? 

https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/tro/6035282716.html


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I really don't like either one. 

Save up some more money so you have better choices. The worst thing you can do is try to load a horse in a trailer that is too small. These both look small. Too short in length and height. 

You would have a hard time re-selling either of these if your horse didn't fit. Then you would have just wasted your money.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Both of those trailers are very similar to my first trailer which I still have but do not use any more having moved up to a two horse slant. It's over 30 years old but can still be used so it's held up well (floor boards were replaced a couple of times).

I suspect both of those trailers are going to be a tight fit for your horse. At 15.2 your steed would be best in a 7 ft high trailer. Now if the height was 14.2 it would be a different story.

The prices are probably about right for the older style trailers. I'm thinking that $2,500 is on the high side for the one trailer. However price is really subject to demand and availability in any given area.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

My 2 cents, I hauled my horse all over the Western united states in a single horse trailer and it was great, as long as I didn't have to back it up.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> My 2 cents, I hauled my horse all over the Western united states in a single horse trailer and it was great, as long as I didn't have to back it up.


I've heard that from other people too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Look at the rust spots. Take a pocket knife and scrape to make sure it is not through the metal. Also poke the floor boards to make sure they are not rotten. Check the hitch to see if open and closes and has the safety pins and chains etc .


----------

